# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Boshnjaket e Shijakut.

## Brari

Nga revista REPORTAZH
--------------------------------

Boshnjakët, mysafirët
100-vjeçarë të Shijakut

Reportazh/ Historia e fshatrave
Koxhas dhe Borake




Boraka, fshati i populluar vetëm nga boshnjakë 
Ata janë boshnjakë apo, siç i ka mbetur emri nga turqishtja muhaxhir (refugjatë). Jetojnë fare pranë Shijakut në fshtrat Koxhasë e Borakë ndërsa kanë mbërritur në Shqipëri më 1878. Tashmë ka kaluar më shumë se një shekull nga qendrimi i tyre në vendin tonë, por nëse takohesh me boshnjakët, kupton se gjuha e shumë tradita të tjera nuk janë harruar. Të vegjëlit mësojnë gjuhën boshnjake (serbo-kroatisht) që kur lindin, e po kështu edhe shqiptarët që lidhin martesa me ta. Dasmat nisin me këngët e Shqipërisë së Mesme, ndërsa përfundojnë me vallen katërshe boshnjake. Njeriu që na shoqëroi në fshatrat ku jetojnë boshnjakët, është Lutfi Duka, i cili ka themeluar shoqatën "Zambaku". Duka shpjegon se zambaku është simbol i boshnjakëve e, për këtë qëllim edhe shoqata mori të njëjtin emër. Koxhasi, është fshati i parë menjëherë pas Shijakut. Rrugët nuk janë të shtruara, por këto nuk ndihen shumë nga distanca e shkurtër. Fshati Koxhas nuk ka vetëm boshnjakë por, edhe çamë, dibranë e, të ardhur të tjerë nga fshatrat përreth. 

Endërra për Bosnjen 
Lutfiu na shoqëron në shtëpinë e Mustafa Tabakut, një prej burrave më të vjetër në fshat. Shtëpia e tij rrethohet me një gardh të ulët, ndërsa oborri është i mbushur me aroma të ndryshme lulesh. Mikëpritja e tyre na bën përshtypje. Janë njerëz të varfër por nuk ngurrojnë të na bëjnë ndonjë limonatë trëndafili, për të shuar etjen nga dielli i nxehtë, që bie pingul mbi kodrat e ulta. Mustafai është një burrë simpatik dhe jeton në shtëpi me vajzën e tij. Me fjalë të qarta, të përziera rrallë me ndonjë fjalë nga gjuha e tij, 82-vjeçari rrëfen historinë e familjes. "Gjyshi më ka ardhë 6 vjeç ktu, dhe baba na ka tregu për mikëpritjen që na banë vendasit. Ne në shpi kena fol gjithmonë gjuhën boshnjake ndërsa nana s'ka ditë me e fol shqipen" - tregon Mustafai. Boshnjaku edhe gruan e ka marrë nga fisi i tij, e shpjegon se në këtë fshat lidhjet e martesës janë bërë gjithnjë me dashuri. "Ne i merrshim gratë me dashuri dhe kur s'na i jepshin, iknim bashkë me to, e pantish" - vijon i moshuari duke iu drejtuar Lufiut nëse e mban mend apo jo. Mustafai nuk ka më asnjë dokument, apo, qoftë edhe pashaportën e tij me mbiemrin Tabakoviç. Sipas tij në 1937 u ndryshuan mbiemrat, por plaku tregon se në kohën e Zogut ka pas shumë begati. Për Mustafain vitet e diktaturës nuk kanë qenë shumë të favorëshme për popullin. Fjala e parë që përmend 82-vjeçari është marrja e tokave nga reforma agrare. "Kan kalu 100 e ca vjet dhe ne hala na thojnë muhaxhirë. Në kohën e Enverit na kan dashtë vetëm për angari. Para shumë vjetësh kur çun arsimtarët në Kukës, tre ishin boshnjakë" - tregon i moshuari. Pas viteve '90 boshnjakët e Shqipërisë nisën të krijonin lidhjet me të afërmit e tyre në Bosnje. "Edhe unë dojsha me shku por i kushurini im më tha se gjendja ishte e keqe gati për luftë, e me vertet në '92 filloi lufta" - thotë ai. Mustafai nuk ka qenë kurrë në Bosnje dhe, të shohë tokën e stërgjyshërve është ëndërra e tij, ëndër të cilën mund ta mbajë gjithnjë me vete. 



Boraka
Pasi del nga Koxhasi, fshat kufitar më të është Boraka, një fshat krejt ndryshe nga i pari. Grumbuj njerëzish qëndrojnë të ulur në pragjet e shtëpive dhe oborret e mbushura me lule. Nga diskutimet që dëgjojmë, veshi nuk kap asnjë fjalë shqip, të gjithë flasin gjuhën boshnjake. Në Borakë janë të gjithë boshnjakë. Pas viteve '90 kur pati një dyndje të popullsisë nga rrethet verilindore, në fshatin e vogël me popullsi boshnjake nuk u pranua asnjë i huaj. Vetëm para 5-vjetësh një familje dibrane është bërë pjestare e re e fshatit. Por edhe dibranët, meqë i kanë të gjithë komshinjtë boshnjakë, e mësuan gjuhën e tyre shumë shpejt. Kuriozë si në shumë raste bëhen fëmijët e vegjël. Ne i bëjmë pyetje më të vegjëlve, të cilët ngrenë supet e na shpjegojnë në gjuhën e tyre se nuk kuptojnë. Ndërsa fëmijët që kanë shkuar në shkollë kanë nisur të flasin shqip. Mes dy fshatrave ka vetëm një shkollë që ndodhet në një tjetër kodër ndërsa shkollën e mesme përgjithësisht nxënësit e bëjnë në Shijak. Lutfiu na shoqëron në shtëpinë e një tjetër të moshuari por pak më të veçantë, Mahmut Baçi (Baçiç). 

Martesa e parë me shqiptarët 
Mahmuti është 82-vjeçar dhe ka lindur më 7 qershor 1920. I moshuari ka një histori të veçantë nga të tjerët, apo të themi që ai është njeriu që theu traditën. Gjatë gjithë kohërave, boshnjakët e ardhur në Shqipëri, martoheshin me gra të gjakut të tyre. Në vitin 1938, Mahmut Baçi, atëherë 18-vjeçar, vendos të martohet me një vajzë shqipëtare dhe gruan e zgjodhi nga fshati Radë. 82-vjeçari tani tregon se martesa me shqiptaren nuk ishte problematike pasi marrëdhëniet dypalëshe ishin të mira. "Gruaja ime se dite gjuhën boshnjake por e msoi shum shpejt. Ktu të gjith komshinjtë flasin këtë gjuhë dhe kur gruaja ime shkonte me kërku krypë ato i jepshin lugën. Kur e pa që s'u merrte vesh për tri muj e msoi gjuhën tonë" - vijon Mahmuti duke shtuar se me gruan e tij ka kaluar një jetë shumë të mirë. Por ndyshe nga Mustafa Tabaku, Mahmuti nuk do të shkojë në Bosnje. "Edhe aroplanin me ma pru ktu, s'shkoj atje se s'jemi bo me njoni-tjetrin" - shton i moshuari. 



Mustafa Tabaku, 80-vjeçari që dëshmon për Reportazh 

Lufta e Bosnjes 
Me fillimin e luftës së Bosnjes, shumë boshnjakë u shpërngulën përkohësisht nga vendi i tyre. Boraka dhe Koxhas hapen dyert për njerëzit e tyre, histori analoge kjo me luftën në Kosovë. Banorët e fshatrave tregojnë se edhe 50 vetë kanë mbajtur në një shtëpi dhe kanë lidhur miqësi me ta. Sipas banorëve boshnjakët u ambjentuan shpejt në dy fshatrat e vegjël e kjo jo vetëm nga gjuha e përbashkët por dhe nga mikëpritja e mirë e tyre. Në dy fshatrat ka rreth 300 shtëpi boshnjake ndërsa numri i bosnjakëve në Shqipëri është rreth 10 mijë banorë. Marrëdhëniet e boshnjakëve me të afërmit e tyre në Bosnje janë të ndryshme. Për disa marrëdhënia me to është e ftohtë sepse kanë kaluar shumë breza dhe janë kushërinj të largët, ndërsa disa të tjerë vazhdojnë të ruajnë marrëdhënie të mira me gjakun e tyre. Lutfiu shoqëruesi ynë na tha se këtë muaj do të martojë djalin e tij dhe pret që nga Bosnja t'i vijnë kushërinjtë e largët. Banorët e Koxhasit dhe Borakës tregojnë mes të tjerash se u vjen keq që nuk kanë ruajtur sende të vjetra e pasaporta. Një nga gjellërat karakteristike që përdoret edhe në Bosnjën e sotme është byreku me patate dhe qepë të grira hollë, e këtë gatim e has shpesh edhe në shtëpitë e thjeshta të dy fshatrave të populluar nga Boshnjakë. 



Jasmina, boshnjakja që nuk di shqip 

Shkollë boshnjake?
Komuniteti boshnjak në Shqipëri mes drejtuesve të tyre, kërkuan në Ministrinë e Arsimit dhe Shkencave që në shkollën 8-vjeçare të tyre të futej edhe mësimi i gjuhës së tyre. Sipas banorëve fëmijët e tyre dinë gjuhën e folur por nuk dinë mirë gjuhën e shkruar. Ata thonë se përpjekjet që fëmijët e tyre të mësonin në shkolla edhe serbo-kroatishten dështoi, pasi në Ministri kjo nuk u pranua. Ndërsa shumica e boshnjakëve që kanë mbaruar arsimnin e lartë kanë mbrojtur gjuhën e tyre në universitetet shqiptare. Tentativat e familjeve boshnjake në vendin tonë për t'u larguar drejt vendit të tyre nuk kanë munguar. Në vitin 1991 dhjetra familje boshnjake u nisën drejt Malit të Zi për të kaluar kufirin. Siç tregojnë disa prej tyre, kufitarët i ka kanë rrahur ndërsa disa që kaluan u zhgënyen për jetën pas kufinjëve dhe u rikthyen sërisht në Shqipëri. Këto janë histori të ndryshme nga boshnjakët e Shqipërisë që edhe pse kanë kaluar më shumë se një shekull në vendin e vogël në juglindje të europës, nuk harrojnë zakonet dhe gjuhën e tyre. 

Shijaku 
Boshnjakët janë relativisht në gjendje jo të mirë ekonomike. Ato merren me bujqësi e blegtori, por kjo gjendje e tillë nuk ka krijuar probleme apo lindur tentativa që shkojnë drejt së keqes. Dikush shet qumësht të mirë në Shijak, ndërsa të tjerë kultivojnë domaten e pataten që sipas tyre janë karakteristikë e boshnjakëve. Shijaku.Ky është qyteti mikpritës i cili i hapi dyert shumë të ardhurve jo vetëm brenda vendit. Me urtësinë që karakterizon Shqipërinë e Mesme, qytetarët mes Tiranës dhe Durrësit, flasin me shumë dashamirësi për boshnjakët të cilëve u ka mbetur emri muhaxhirë. Piktori i Merituar Agim Faja, i minimizon diferencat mes dy popujve pra atyre boshnjakë dhe shqiptarë. Në kujtimet e tij për mysafirët e lashtë të Shijakut, piktori agim Faja, kujton fëmijërinë e tij, boshnjakët ku ai blinte kallama sheqeri, lojrat e ndryshme në rrugicat e vogla, përmend emra të njohur në Shijak, të cilët kanë edhe një gjuhë ndryshe, apo me pak fjalë, fëmijëria e tij është ngado e lidhur me myslimanët sllavë. Të gjithë banorët e Shijakut flasin pozitivisht për këta njerëz. "Janë të qetë të urtë e punëtorë" - thotë njëri prej shijakas, ndërsa shton se gjatë vitit 1997 në dy fshatrat që popullohen nga boshnjakë muk ka pasur asnjë vrasje. Dashuria mes dy popujve ka kohë që ka lindur dhe ecën e qetë në rrugën e normalitetit. 

Historia e largimit
të boshnjakëve

Lutfi Duka, ish-kryetari i shoqatës Zambaku


Më 8 korrik 1878 u mblodh kongresi i Berlinit në të cilën interesat e Rusisë u tkurrën. Kongresi, i cili kishte në krye Bismarkun vendosi që krahinën e Sanxhakut ta ndante në dy pjesë që përkatësisht i kalonin Serbisë dhe Malit të Zi. Në këtë krahinë disa prej qyteteve të njohura ishin Novi Pazar, Kolashin, Beranë, Rozhan ndërsa pjesa me e madhe e popullsisë ishte muslimane. 1880 shënohet shpërngulja e parë masive e sllavëve muslimanë, të cilët iu drejtuan Sulltanit për ti ndihmuar. Anija që transportonte muslimanët sllave, u nis nga Dubrovniku dhe mbërriti në Durrës ku zbritën një pjesë të të shpërngulurve ndërsa të tjerët u nisën për në Turqi. Pjesa më e madhe e tyre vinin nga qytetet Mostar, Çaplin dhe Stolac. Vendbanimet e tyre shtriheshin në anën e majtë të lumit Neretva. Emigrantët boshnjakë u vendosën në kodrat veriperëndimore të qytetit të Shijakut ndërsa një pjesë e vogël në fshatrat Arapaj e Shkallnur, Rrashbull të rrethit të Durrësit. Në vitin 1924 në Shqipëri mbërriti dhe një grup tjetër emigrantësh boshnjakë, të cilët u vendosën në fshatrat e Fierit. Ndër të parët boshnjakë që erdhën në Shqipëri mund të përmendim familjet e Kllariqëve, Miceviqëve, Baçiqëve, Colokoviqëve, Guzinëve....

----------


## Eni

Faleminderit Brar per kete artikull mbi emigrantet boshnjake ardhur e vendosur ne fshatrat e Shijakut e Durresit. Me pelqeu shume.

Do shtoja dicka mbi keta boshnjake te ardhur qe me 1878 ne Shqiperi.

Fillimisht ata mbanin emrta e familjeve te tyre origjinale, pra i kishin mbiemrat mysliman,por shtuar ne fund te tyre ate prapashtesen sllave "viç" si p.sh Hasanoviç etj.

Kam pare disa te dhena mbi keta boshnjake te vendosur ne fshatrat e Shijakut, nga Rregjistrimi i vitit 1918 dhe aty emrat tashme nuk kishin me te ruajtur prapashtesen "viç" por ishin pershtatur gjuhes shqipe.
Te pakta ishin rastet ku mbiemri ruhej ne origjinalin e tij sllav.
Por kishte dhe raste ku ne listat e rregjistrimit mund te shikohej mbiemri i vjeter origjinal me ate prapashtese "viç", por poshte tij ishte dhe versioni shqip i mbiemrave. Ndoshta kjo ishte nje mase e kryer nga autoritetet qe po zhvillonin rregjistrimin e popullsise ne ate vit. Mbiemrit sllav thjesht, i qe hequr nje vize, per ta bere te pavlefshem.

Nga ato te dhena hamendesoj se qysh me 1918 (por dhe me vone) ka filuar humbja e mbiemrave sllave tek keta boshnjake dhe kthimi i tyre ne mbiemra shqiptare.

Tjeter e dhene interesante nga ai rregjistim i popullsise, ishte dhe vendardhja e ketyre emigranteve, ku sic lexova e artikull nder te tjera ishte dhe qyteti i Mostarit.
Po dhe nga listat qe une kam pare, kjo gje vertetohet, madje ne to permendej e Sarajevo.

Po ashtu martesat e ketyre banoreve boshnjake ishin jo ekzogame (pra martesa jo brenda te njejtit fis a fshat), por endogame, ku kryesisht keta boshnjake martoheshin mes vedi. Ndoshta tek kjo lloj martese ka ndikuar dhe deshira per te ruajtur origjinen e tyre boshnjake e mos perzierjen me elementin shqiptar.

Nga shkrimi pashe se keta emigranet megjithese kane kaluar aq vite, kane ruajtur origjinalitetin e tyre, pra gjuhen, origjinen e tyre.
Eshte disi per te ardhur keq qe nga shteti shqiptar nuk eshte bere ndonje perpjekje ne ndihme te arsimit ne gjuhen e tyre amtare serbo-kroatisht.
Kjo mund te shpjegohet me faktin se a jane ne te vertete te ruajtura ne origjinal karakteristikat sllave tek keta njerez, dmth keta pas shuem vitesh kane te njejtat zakone, tradita, doke, si ne gjuhe e ne jeten e perditshme, pra a konsiderohen nga shteti shqiptar si pakica kombetare???
Apo jane integruar tashme me popullsine shqiptare dhe s'kemi ne to elementet karakteristike te pakicave kombetare.

Per kete gje duhen bere studime ne terren.

Edhe njehere faleminderit Brar, me kenaqe me keto rradhe qe prure.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Cila eshte origjina e boshnjakeve (jo ne lidhje me ato qe jetojne ne Shijak, por ne pergjithesi)?
Kam lexuar se ata pretendojne origjinen ilire!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bosniaks

Bosniaks belong per definition to the Slavic ethnic group, but their genetic make-up is a mixture of Slav settlers and descendants of pre-Slavic indigenous Illyrian tribes [1]. In addition, Celts and to a lesser extent Goths who spanned the Balkans for distinct periods often encountering Illyrians, may have influenced today's Bosniak population

----------


## Brari

Agjensia e Lajmeve "SOT"

Presidenti Topi e shpiku minoritetin boshnjak për hatër të krushkut-armik të Berishës, Luan Malltezi, apo...?  

Nga Kastriot Myftaraj 

Në kompetencat e Presidentit të Republikës të përcaktuara me Kushtetutë nuk është ajo për deklarimin e minoriteteve etnike në Shqipëri. Në Shqipëri ka vetëm tre minoritete të njohur zyrtarisht, ai grek, malazez dhe maqedon. Presidenti Topi ka detyrimin që të lëvizë brenda kufijve të këtij realiteti ligjor, derisa me ligj nuk është njohur ndonjë minoritet tjetër etnik. Parlamenti shqiptar ka bërë mirë që nuk ka njohur me ligj të tjera minoritete etnike, edhe pse kërkesa të tilla ka pasur. Në këtë linjë nuk ka arsye pse të nxitohemi, derisa vende që pretendojnë të jenë kampionë botërorë në liritë dhe të drejtat e njeriut, si Franca, nuk njohin fare minoritete etnike, edhe pse në Francë ka popullsi konsistente nga kombet fqinje në krahinat kufitare, gjermanë, italianë, baskë në Alzasë-Lorenë, Korsikë, Savojë etj. Franca sigurisht që e ka bërë këtë gjë për të evituar çdo premisë destruktiviteti në vend, se për hir të së vërtetës minoritetet etnike veprojnë si viruse në trupin e kombit dhe shtetit ku janë, pavarësisht nga retorika që bëjnë. Për të njëjtën arsye edhe Greqia ka ndjekur shembullin e Francës dhe nuk i njeh minoritetet. Shqipëria nuk ka pasur pak probleme me tre minoritetet që njeh, sidomos me atë grek. Në këtë sens, duket krejt i papërgjegjshëm veprimi i Presidentit Topit që bëri një vizitë në një zonë ku banon një komunitet me origjinë boshnjake, pranë Shijakut, ku Presidenti i Republikës me ato që tha, duke pasur në sfond flamurin boshnjak e njohu praktikisht minoritetin boshnjak në Shqipëri dhe u shpreh për përmbushjen e të drejtave të tij. Çështja nuk është aq tek njohja e minoritetit boshnjak, por tek fakti se kështu hapet Kutia e Pandorës dhe dalin e të tjerë që kërkojnë të njihen si minoritet, duke filluar që nga vllehët, goranët, gollobordasit etj. Në Shqipëri ka shoqata vllehësh që pretendojnë se vllehët e Shqipërisë janë vllaho-helenë, si dhe shoqata goranësh e gollobordasish që pretendojnë se këta janë bullgarë. Një dreq e di se çfarë do të bëjnë nesër romët e magjypët e vetëquajtur egjiptianë, pasi të jetë hapur loja me minoritetet. Ata sot i josh PBDNJ për t u quajtur si helenofonë dhe disa prej tyre janë në forumet e larta të kësaj partie. 
Sot është e qartë se ka një agjendë të përpunuar në qendrat antishqiptare për ta shpërbërë kombin shqiptar duke e paraqitur si një miksturë minoritetesh të krijuara artificialisht. Një agjendë të tillë ndjek Fondacioni Soros në Tiranë, i cili ka arritur deri atje sa të sponsorizojë një konferencë nga ku ka dalë një dokument ku iu sugjerua parlamentit shqiptar që në kodin zgjedhor të përcaktohen vende fikse në parlament për minoritetet etnike si në Kosovë. Çështja është se ku duhet ta kategorizojmë shpikjen presidenciale të minoritetit boshnjak? Boshnjakët e Shqipërisë kanë ardhur në vendin tonë si refugjatë kur Bosnjë- Herzegovinën e mori Austro-Hungaria me vendim të Kongresit të Berlinit në 1878 dhe jo në 1875 siç tha Presidenti Topi. Boshnjakët refugjatë qëndruan në Shqipëri me një truk. Autoritetet osmane thanë se anija që po i çonte ata për në Izmir ndaloi në Durrës se u prish dhe ata zbritën në tokë derisa të riparohej anija, dhe mbetën deri më sot. Autoritetet osmane në Shqipëri i mirëpritën ata se kishin luftuar me armë kundër austro-hungarezëve. Për hir të së vërtetës duhet thënë se këta boshnjakë me kalimin e kohës u shqiptarizuan si të thuash, dhe sot mund të quhen shqiptarë të mirë. Një provë për këtë gjë është fakti që krushku i Berishës, Luan Malltezi, vjehrri i Argitës, i cili është me origjinë nga ky komunitet boshnjak i Shqipërisë, ia ka vënë emrin të birit Jamarbër dhe jo Jamboshnjak. 
Është absurde që ata të fitojnë të drejtat e minoritetit, siç kërkojnë disa prej tyre dhe siç u premtoi Presidenti Topi kur u premtoi mësimin e gjuhës boshnjake në baza zyrtare. Kjo është vetëm pikënisja se pastaj ata do të kërkojnë që gjuha boshnjake të bëhet zyrtare në komunën dhe bashkinë ku ata përbëjnë 20% të popullsisë, siç ndodh me shqiptarët në Maqedoni, pastaj do të kërkojnë që t u njihet e drejta e deklarimit të kombësisë boshnjake në një regjistrim të popullsisë, të cilin do ta kërkojnë bashkë me minoritetet e tjera, pastaj do të kërkojnë vend fiks në parlament siç e kanë boshnjakët në Kosovë e kështu me radhë. Çështja është sa të hapet loja. Në rast se do të njihet minoriteti boshnjak në Shqipëri, atëherë do të lindë problemi se sa është numri i tij, dhe kjo do të rihapë debatin për regjistrimin e popullsisë mbi baza etnike që është kërkesë e hershme e liderëve të disa minoriteteve të vetëshpikura, dhe kështu do të hyhet në disa komplikime të padëshiruara. Presidenti Topi duhet ta mësojë, në rast se nuk e di, që minoritetet etnike njihen vetëm në mënyrë të ndërsjellë mes vendeve kufitare. Bosnjë- Herzegovina nuk është vend kufitar me Shqipërinë. Ne kemi eksperiencën e keqe të Kosovës, e cila e njeh minoritetin boshnjak, duke i dhënë të gjitha të drejtat, duke përfshirë dhe atë të vendeve fikse në parlament, e megjithatë Bosnjë- Herzegovina nuk e ka njohur pavarësinë e Kosovës. Merret vesh, zemërgjerësia në këto çështje nuk shpërblehet. Në tubimin e boshnjakëve në Borakë të Xhafzotajt Presidenti foli si në një muhabet paçeje tek Pata.  Ende mbetet mister motive i Presidentit Topi. Mos ndoshta ai e bëri këtë gjë për të nxitur krushkun e Berishës, Luan Malltezin, i cili është i pakënaqur që nuk u bë deputet dhe as nuk mori post nga Berisha, prandaj gjithë ditën në Bibliotekën Kombëtare shan krushkun-kryeministër, ndërsa shkencëtari Sherif i çon dhe i merr librat nga sporteli si ordinance i tij intelektual? Duket se Presidenti Topi po e josh Malltezin që të kandidojë për Polin e Lirisë të Shehit, Ngjelës dhe Ndokës në Qarkun e Durrësit, duke kërkuar të marrë votat e boshnjakëve. Një tjetër hipotezë për motivin e Presidentit Topi mund të jetë ajo se Presidenti Topi, i cili edhe pse pretendon se është nga një familje qytetare tiranase nuk po arrin të tregojë rrënjët e vjetra të saj me dokumente, në fakt është me origjinë nga këta boshnjakë, disa prej të cilëve erdhën nga Shijaku në Tiranë kur kjo u bë kryeqytet. Kjo duket edhe më e besueshme se vështirë që Presidenti Topi do të rrezikonte kaq shumë për Malltezin, edhe pse e ka mik. 
Cilatdo që të jenë motivet e Presidentit Topi, aventura e tij boshnjake është tejet e rrezikshme, është një atentat ndaj kombit shqiptar dhe ndaj Kushtetutës së Shqipërisë. 

sot

----------


## Korcar-L1

Eshte tjeter pune nese jane minoritete te deklaruara apo jo, dhe tjeter gje qe ato eksistojne, pavarsisht se nuk jane te njohura.
Myftaraj, nga nje ane pranon qenien e ketyre pakicave dhe nga ana tjeter thote se jane te vetshpikura lol.

----------


## sulioti

Vete nuk jam specialist i kesaj fushe, por mendoj se minoritete ne numra te till nuk duen marre para sysh.Eshte tjeter gje te jesh per qindra vjet autokton, e tjeter gje te kesh ardhur si vizitor aksidental, ne Shqiperi nuk po marrim vesh se cfare po ndodh, care jan keto lloj gjerash,me duket se Shqiperia, ne brendesi te saj paska me shume armiq se sa Shqiptare te vertet.CFARE KERKOJN  KETA POLTIKANET KOKBOSH NE SHQIPERI TE MARRIN CMIMIN NOBEL PER IDJOTTESI,DUKE  E SHITUR KETE TRUALL PJEES PJES,TURP DHE VTEM TURP.KURE DO VIN AJO DITE QE SHQIPRIA TE PASTROHET NGA KETO PLERA ANTI KOMBTARE.

----------


## hiram

Sa per dieni ishte shqiptar ai qe itheri dhe i dogji suljotet dhe jo nje i huaj,
pa te ofenduar je nje injorant.

----------


## zois1

> Vete nuk jam specialist i kesaj fushe, por mendoj se minoritete ne numra te till nuk duen marre para sysh.Eshte tjeter gje te jesh per qindra vjet autokton, e tjeter gje te kesh ardhur si vizitor aksidental, ne Shqiperi nuk po marrim vesh se cfare po ndodh, care jan keto lloj gjerash,me duket se Shqiperia, ne brendesi te saj paska me shume armiq se sa Shqiptare te vertet.CFARE KERKOJN  KETA POLTIKANET KOKBOSH NE SHQIPERI TE MARRIN CMIMIN NOBEL PER IDJOTTESI,DUKE  E SHITUR KETE TRUALL PJEES PJES,TURP DHE VTEM TURP.KURE DO VIN AJO DITE QE SHQIPRIA TE PASTROHET NGA KETO PLERA ANTI KOMBTARE.


Shqiperia nuk ka nevoje per nacionalist ekstremist qe nuk dine as te shkruajne ,do e nderoje me shume Shqiperin ,sikur te ishe me i ditur .
Dhe ai Bollano qe po i shkul shkrimin shqip neper rruge  dhe don qe Himare te jete toke greke eshte SULIOT jo boshnjak.

----------


## sulioti

> Shqiperia nuk ka nevoje per nacionalist ekstremist qe nuk dine as te shkruajne ,do e nderoje me shume Shqiperin ,sikur te ishe me i ditur .
> Dhe ai Bollano qe po i shkul shkrimin shqip neper rruge  dhe don qe Himare te jete toke greke eshte SULIOT jo boshnjak.


Ore ngelet vetem duke pare shkrimet dhe drejtshkrimet ne pamundesi per te kapur thelbin e atyre gjerave qe postova me lart.Nje keshill per ty;tjetrit shikoji punen e jo gunen, mos na caj kaptinen me keto gjera qe shkruan qe behesh shume qesharak.Nga njera an me cileson si nacionalist ekstremist dhe nga ana tjeter me krahason me bollanon i cili eshte ultra antishqiptar, kaq me mjafton mua per te kuptuar se cfare mund te jesh ti,ec e grricu tani se na i nxorre dhe SULIOTET grek kure te gjith e din se qen myslimanet turkofil ata qe vran e pren vellezrit e tyre ne emer te lekut dhe te fes, mos me nxirr zorret nga barku tani.
Shkoni e mesoni nje her histori e pastaj eja te debatojm.

----------


## zois1

> Ore ngelet vetem duke pare shkrimet dhe drejtshkrimet ne pamundesi per te kapur thelbin e atyre gjerave qe postova me lart.Nje keshill per ty;tjetrit shikoji punen e jo gunen, mos na caj kaptinen me keto gjera qe shkruan qe behesh shume qesharak.Nga njera an me cileson si nacionalist ekstremist dhe nga ana tjeter me krahason me bollanon i cili eshte ultra antishqiptar, kaq me mjafton mua per te kuptuar se cfare mund te jesh ti,ec e grricu tani se na i nxorre dhe SULIOTET grek kure te gjith e din se qen myslimanet turkofil ata qe vran e pren vellezrit e tyre ne emer te lekut dhe te fes, mos me nxirr zorret nga barku tani.
> Shkoni e mesoni nje her histori e pastaj eja te debatojm.


Po çfare historie din ti hahahahaha,ty te ka ngel ora ne mesjete ,ishin myslimanet thote .
Bollanoja qeka  bo synet .....
Ato burrat e vertete te mençur te kombit ,kur u bashkuan ,ishin nga te treja fete.
Nuk je i mençur kur ben si pseudo patriot forumeve ,te kam lexuar fatkeqsisht rastesisht  e di sa peshon.
Nganjehere funksionon ,heq merzin dhe qesh me budalleqet e tua dhe ca  te tjere si puna jote lol.

----------


## Val9

sulioti

Qetash e lexova ate shkrimin atje nelt. Edhe u befasova se qka ke shkrujt, me vjen marre se kemi kesij lloj shqiptar si ti te cillt e perkrahin spastrimin etnik dhe neonacizmin. Nuk mund ta bejsh keto ne shekullin 21. edhe me kqyr holl-e-holl kerkush nuk e ka gjakun e paster 100% shqiptaro-ilir. A don me u bo sikur shkau, me mentalitetin e tyre per nje Serbi te paster, shiko qka arriten.

----------


## sulioti

> sulioti
> 
> Qetash e lexova ate shkrimin atje nelt. Edhe u befasova se qka ke shkrujt, me vjen marre se kemi kesij lloj shqiptar si ti te cillt e perkrahin spastrimin etnik dhe neonacizmin. Nuk mund ta bejsh keto ne shekullin 21. edhe me kqyr holl-e-holl kerkush nuk e ka gjakun e paster 100% shqiptaro-ilir. A don me u bo sikur shkau, me mentalitetin e tyre per nje Serbi te paster, shiko qka arriten.


Ore zoteri merr vesh shqip ti  apo jo, ku e kam then une se jam per spastrim etnik, ore ju me duket se nuk kuptoni dot cfare dreqin hamendoni keshtu, jeni krejt gabim.

Une kam then se nuk duhet te njohim cdo pakic(te paperfillshme ne numer)te cilet mund te behen precedent per pushtime te mevonshme,e them kete duke marr parasysh ate qe,ne kohen e komunizmit tek tuk gjeje minoritar dhe pak e nga pak po shkonin drejt asimilimit, pa hidh nje sy sot, po asimilohet komplet jugu(nga kjo ish pakice greke).

Hapni syt re dhe mesoni pak histori per te mesuar nga ajo,per te mesuar se si jemi asimiluar si komb ne masa 90 % a nuk ju vjen ju marre qe hidhni balt ndaj meje ne munges te dijes tuaj per te kundershtuar me fakte ato cfare une shkruaj.Ajt shnet dhe ti

----------


## saura

> sulioti
> 
> Qetash e lexova ate shkrimin atje nelt. Edhe u befasova se qka ke shkrujt, me vjen marre se kemi kesij lloj shqiptar si ti te cillt e perkrahin spastrimin etnik dhe neonacizmin. Nuk mund ta bejsh keto ne shekullin 21. edhe me kqyr holl-e-holl kerkush nuk e ka gjakun e paster 100% shqiptaro-ilir. A don me u bo sikur shkau, me mentalitetin e tyre per nje Serbi te paster, shiko qka arriten.


E vertete Val 9 ,po citoj publicisti i njohur angles Viktor Gollanez :
''Nga te gjitha te keqiat qe urrej ,thote ai ,nacionalizmi eshte ai qe urrej me shume .
Nacionalizmi dmth egoizmi nacional ,te menduarit ne termat e nje kombi ,e jo ne termat e humanizmit ,eshte i keq sepse ai perqendrohet  ne gjera jothelbesore (ku jeton ai njeri ,çfare gjuhe flet ,ciles kulture i perket ,ç'fare ''gjaku'' ka etj ,duke injoruar ate qe eshte thelbesorja ,faktin qe ai eshte njeri .
Nacionalizmi e ben nje popull te urreje nje popull tjeter sapo ti shfaqet rasti me i vogel per te urryer ,ai te çon ne xhelozi ,ekspasionizem ,shtypje ,grindje ,dhe deri ne lufte.

Per temen ,komuniteti boshnjak eshte nje komunitet i urte ,punetor ,i ndershem qe kan nje shekull qe bashkejeton ne harmoni me vendasit.
Nuk jam specialiste per minoritetet,po kete e di qe minoritet etnik nuk quhen sepse duhen te jene ne kufi ,por çfare rendesie ka .
E keqa Shqiptareve nuk i ka ardhur dhe as do ti vij nga ky komunitet ,nuk jane komunitet arrogant ,agresiv ,o egoist si disa e disa .....,nuk kam degjuar nje krim te bere nga ky komunitet .
Keto gazetaruc ,qe te shitur tek politika ,bejne shkrime amorale dhe jo profesionale .
Turp te marresh familje dhe komunitete neper goje ,duke fantazuar pa piken e turpit .
Nuk ka asgje te keqe  qe ata te ruajne gjuhen e gjysherve te tyre ,te degjojne muziken e tyre ,ta duan Bosnjen ,si arbereshet Shqiperin (jemi gjaku i shprishur thone dhe mbas 5 shekujsh).
Boshnjaket erdhen nga luftra rastesisht  te jetojne ne Shqiperi ,plot Shqiptar kam pare ne Bosnje qe dhe keto jetonin me vite e vite atje(pothuajse te gjethe tregtaret ne merkaton e vjeter te Sarajevos (çarshia)jane me orgjine Shqiptare .
.
Dhe ne shtetet   ku jetojne popullsi jo autoktone ,( minoritet ,e jo minoritet )duhet te mbrojne te drejtat kulturore te tyre.
Te respektohet kultura dhe indetiteti i tyre .

----------


## gerrard73

*Une kam pare nje dokumentar ne lidhje me boshnjaket e Shijakut dhe jane njerz shume te mire. Desha te kundershtoj diçka mbi boshnjaket, ose me mire te themi mbi muslimanet e Bonies sepse ne Bosnie ka edhe raca te tjera.. Ata nuk jane asgje tjeter vetem sllave te kthyer ne musliman. Pastaj kemi ndonje nga Kosova qe ka simpati per keta sllave vetem se jane musliman eshte nje problem tjeter. Une as nuk kam simpati dhe as i urrej. Per mua jane te gjithe njerz, por e theksova per te jua kujtuar atyre qe nuk e dine..*

----------


## Val9

> Ore zoteri merr vesh shqip ti  apo jo, ku e kam then une se jam per spastrim etnik, ore ju me duket se nuk kuptoni dot cfare dreqin hamendoni keshtu, jeni krejt gabim.
> 
> Une kam then se nuk duhet te njohim cdo pakic(te paperfillshme ne numer)te cilet mund te behen precedent per pushtime te mevonshme,e them kete duke marr parasysh ate qe,ne kohen e komunizmit tek tuk gjeje minoritar dhe pak e nga pak po shkonin drejt asimilimit, pa hidh nje sy sot, po asimilohet komplet jugu(nga kjo ish pakice greke).
> 
> Hapni syt re dhe mesoni pak histori per te mesuar nga ajo,per te mesuar se si jemi asimiluar si komb ne masa 90 % a nuk ju vjen ju marre qe hidhni balt ndaj meje ne munges te dijes tuaj per te kundershtuar me fakte ato cfare une shkruaj.Ajt shnet dhe ti


Ta kuptoj edhe kete mendim o vella. Po duhet me dit diqka se ne kete proces "asimilimi" jemi ne shqiptaret ma te ligsht, sepse shpejt asimilohem me dikend. Kjo esht faji yne e jo faji i ketyre pakicave, halla ju qofte ketynve minoriteteve qe sa gjat e vazhduan per ti mbajtur traditat, gjuhen dhe kulturat e tyre.

Pra nje boshnjak kurr nuk do te flet ne shtepin e vet shqip edhe pas ketyre 121 qe jan ne trojet shqipe. E nje shqiptar i cilli jeton ne Gjermani qe 10 vite do te fillon te flet gjermanisht ne familjen e vet. Pra keto e kam pa edhe vet te axhallart e mij dhe femijet e tyre flasin mes veti 100% gjermanisht.

----------


## naqeta

> Eshte tjeter pune nese jane minoritete te deklaruara apo jo, dhe tjeter gje qe ato eksistojne, pavarsisht se nuk jane te njohura.
> Myftaraj, nga nje ane pranon qenien e ketyre pakicave dhe nga ana tjeter thote se jane te vetshpikura lol.


Kastrioti  mund ti quaj si ti doje ,po te informohet per koleget e tij gazetare ,te vjeter dhe te rinj ,si Ibrahim Baçi ,Agim Baçi ,botuesin Fatmir Toçi (me mama boshnjake ) e shume e shume te tjere.

----------


## sulioti

Per te gjith HUMANISTAT DHE LEPIRSAT E FORUMIT.

Une e di mire se cfare eshte humanizmi dhe respektimi i rracave te tjera; por me sa po shoh, ju qenkeni nul fare per mos te then zero me bisht.


1)Ne kohet e hershme u dham dije te gjith cfare kemi rrethe rrotull( gjuhe,kulture,arsim etj)shikoni se cfare na ka ngelur sot nje tufe budallenjesh qe mbas te gjitha keto vuajtje kombetare na dalin HUMANISTA.

2)Ne me humanizmin ton ndihmuam dhe mbajtem gjall, perandori te shkallave boterore, si ajo,KALESINANDRI I MADH,RROMA,BUZANDETI,OTOMANE,etj,por asgje nuk na ngeli per ne GJITHMON FALE HUMANIZMIT TON.

3)Ne me humanizmin ton, luftuam dhe ndertuam, turqin dhe greqin moderne, te cilat ne pejse derrmuse te popullsis se tyre kan gjak Shqiptari dhe jan me miliona, por askush nuk i njofi,jo si minoritet, qe eshte minimumi, por si shumic derrmuese qe ju takonte, dhe e gjith kjo fale HUMANIZMIT TON KAQ IDIOT SA NUK KAM FJAL PER TA PERSHKRUAR TE GJITHIN,dhe vin ca kokra boshe idiote ketu e me bejn moral per munges humanizmi.

Ju nuk dini te mesoni o njeres ky eshte problemi,ju i hapni vete varrin vetes dhe pastaj kure bini brenda, thoni se jeni viktima e te tjereve duke harruar se jeni vete viktima e vetes tuaj.

Fatkeqesisht ndihem kaq keq, per kete nivel te ulet njohurish qe keni per vendin qe perfaqesoni,nje SHQIPTAR ne rradhe te pare duhet te respektoj veten duke kerkuar te drejtat qe i takojn, kure ato ti njihen, ather mund te mendojm dhe per te drejtat e ca (dhjetra personave qe pretendojn nje kombesi tjeter).

----------


## naqeta

> Agjensia e Lajmeve "SOT"
> 
> Presidenti Topi e shpiku minoritetin boshnjak për hatër të krushkut-armik të Berishës, Luan Malltezi, apo...?  
> 
> Nga Kastriot Myftaraj 
> 
> Në kompetencat e Presidentit të Republikës të përcaktuara me Kushtetutë nuk është ajo për deklarimin e minoriteteve etnike në Shqipëri. Në Shqipëri ka vetëm tre minoritete të njohur zyrtarisht, ai grek, malazez dhe maqedon. Presidenti Topi ka detyrimin që të lëvizë brenda kufijve të këtij realiteti ligjor, derisa me ligj nuk është njohur ndonjë minoritet tjetër etnik. Parlamenti shqiptar ka bërë mirë që nuk ka njohur me ligj të tjera minoritete etnike, edhe pse kërkesa të tilla ka pasur. Në këtë linjë nuk ka arsye pse të nxitohemi, derisa vende që pretendojnë të jenë kampionë botërorë në liritë dhe të drejtat e njeriut, si Franca, nuk njohin fare minoritete etnike, edhe pse në Francë ka popullsi konsistente nga kombet fqinje në krahinat kufitare, gjermanë, italianë, baskë në Alzasë-Lorenë, Korsikë, Savojë etj. Franca sigurisht që e ka bërë këtë gjë për të evituar çdo premisë destruktiviteti në vend, se për hir të së vërtetës minoritetet etnike veprojnë si viruse në trupin e kombit dhe shtetit ku janë, pavarësisht nga retorika që bëjnë. Për të njëjtën arsye edhe Greqia ka ndjekur shembullin e Francës dhe nuk i njeh minoritetet. Shqipëria nuk ka pasur pak probleme me tre minoritetet që njeh, sidomos me atë grek. Në këtë sens, duket krejt i papërgjegjshëm veprimi i Presidentit Topit që bëri një vizitë në një zonë ku banon një komunitet me origjinë boshnjake, pranë Shijakut, ku Presidenti i Republikës me ato që tha, duke pasur në sfond flamurin boshnjak e njohu praktikisht minoritetin boshnjak në Shqipëri dhe u shpreh për përmbushjen e të drejtave të tij. Çështja nuk është aq tek njohja e minoritetit boshnjak, por tek fakti se kështu hapet Kutia e Pandorës dhe dalin e të tjerë që kërkojnë të njihen si minoritet, duke filluar që nga vllehët, goranët, gollobordasit etj. Në Shqipëri ka shoqata vllehësh që pretendojnë se vllehët e Shqipërisë janë vllaho-helenë, si dhe shoqata goranësh e gollobordasish që pretendojnë se këta janë bullgarë. Një dreq e di se çfarë do të bëjnë nesër romët e magjypët e vetëquajtur egjiptianë, pasi të jetë hapur loja me minoritetet. Ata sot i josh PBDNJ për t u quajtur si helenofonë dhe disa prej tyre janë në forumet e larta të kësaj partie. 
> Sot është e qartë se ka një agjendë të përpunuar në qendrat antishqiptare për ta shpërbërë kombin shqiptar duke e paraqitur si një miksturë minoritetesh të krijuara artificialisht. Një agjendë të tillë ndjek Fondacioni Soros në Tiranë, i cili ka arritur deri atje sa të sponsorizojë një konferencë nga ku ka dalë një dokument ku iu sugjerua parlamentit shqiptar që në kodin zgjedhor të përcaktohen vende fikse në parlament për minoritetet etnike si në Kosovë. Çështja është se ku duhet ta kategorizojmë shpikjen presidenciale të minoritetit boshnjak? Boshnjakët e Shqipërisë kanë ardhur në vendin tonë si refugjatë kur Bosnjë- Herzegovinën e mori Austro-Hungaria me vendim të Kongresit të Berlinit në 1878 dhe jo në 1875 siç tha Presidenti Topi. Boshnjakët refugjatë qëndruan në Shqipëri me një truk. Autoritetet osmane thanë se anija që po i çonte ata për në Izmir ndaloi në Durrës se u prish dhe ata zbritën në tokë derisa të riparohej anija, dhe mbetën deri më sot. Autoritetet osmane në Shqipëri i mirëpritën ata se kishin luftuar me armë kundër austro-hungarezëve. Për hir të së vërtetës duhet thënë se këta boshnjakë me kalimin e kohës u shqiptarizuan si të thuash, dhe sot mund të quhen shqiptarë të mirë. Një provë për këtë gjë është fakti që krushku i Berishës, Luan Malltezi, vjehrri i Argitës, i cili është me origjinë nga ky komunitet boshnjak i Shqipërisë, ia ka vënë emrin të birit Jamarbër dhe jo Jamboshnjak. 
> Është absurde që ata të fitojnë të drejtat e minoritetit, siç kërkojnë disa prej tyre dhe siç u premtoi Presidenti Topi kur u premtoi mësimin e gjuhës boshnjake në baza zyrtare. Kjo është vetëm pikënisja se pastaj ata do të kërkojnë që gjuha boshnjake të bëhet zyrtare në komunën dhe bashkinë ku ata përbëjnë 20% të popullsisë, siç ndodh me shqiptarët në Maqedoni, pastaj do të kërkojnë që t u njihet e drejta e deklarimit të kombësisë boshnjake në një regjistrim të popullsisë, të cilin do ta kërkojnë bashkë me minoritetet e tjera, pastaj do të kërkojnë vend fiks në parlament siç e kanë boshnjakët në Kosovë e kështu me radhë. Çështja është sa të hapet loja. Në rast se do të njihet minoriteti boshnjak në Shqipëri, atëherë do të lindë problemi se sa është numri i tij, dhe kjo do të rihapë debatin për regjistrimin e popullsisë mbi baza etnike që është kërkesë e hershme e liderëve të disa minoriteteve të vetëshpikura, dhe kështu do të hyhet në disa komplikime të padëshiruara. Presidenti Topi duhet ta mësojë, në rast se nuk e di, që minoritetet etnike njihen vetëm në mënyrë të ndërsjellë mes vendeve kufitare. Bosnjë- Herzegovina nuk është vend kufitar me Shqipërinë. Ne kemi eksperiencën e keqe të Kosovës, e cila e njeh minoritetin boshnjak, duke i dhënë të gjitha të drejtat, duke përfshirë dhe atë të vendeve fikse në parlament, e megjithatë Bosnjë- Herzegovina nuk e ka njohur pavarësinë e Kosovës. Merret vesh, zemërgjerësia në këto çështje nuk shpërblehet. Në tubimin e boshnjakëve në Borakë të Xhafzotajt Presidenti foli si në një muhabet paçeje tek Pata.  Ende mbetet mister motive i Presidentit Topi. Mos ndoshta ai e bëri këtë gjë për të nxitur krushkun e Berishës, Luan Malltezin, i cili është i pakënaqur që nuk u bë deputet dhe as nuk mori post nga Berisha, prandaj gjithë ditën në Bibliotekën Kombëtare shan krushkun-kryeministër, ndërsa shkencëtari Sherif i çon dhe i merr librat nga sporteli si ordinance i tij intelektual? Duket se Presidenti Topi po e josh Malltezin që të kandidojë për Polin e Lirisë të Shehit, Ngjelës dhe Ndokës në Qarkun e Durrësit, duke kërkuar të marrë votat e boshnjakëve. Një tjetër hipotezë për motivin e Presidentit Topi mund të jetë ajo se Presidenti Topi, i cili edhe pse pretendon se është nga një familje qytetare tiranase nuk po arrin të tregojë rrënjët e vjetra të saj me dokumente, në fakt është me origjinë nga këta boshnjakë, disa prej të cilëve erdhën nga Shijaku në Tiranë kur kjo u bë kryeqytet. Kjo duket edhe më e besueshme se vështirë që Presidenti Topi do të rrezikonte kaq shumë për Malltezin, edhe pse e ka mik. 
> ...


Ketij Kastriotit ,vetem gazetar nuk i thua .
Luan Malltezi ,nuk eshte Boshnjak ,por Shijakas me orgjine (keshtu nje historin shqiptar,ja ven emrin djalit Jamarber).
Familjet boshnjake te Shijakut jane Kapedanet ,Dizdaret,Baçet.Gjonku.Kadra,Zuriqi,Sukniqi ,Gallai  etj ,etj.
Keshtu here tjeter ben mire mos te shkruaj paçaure Kastrioti .

----------


## hiram

ME FALNI POR KUR NJE ZONE E BANUAR FLET NE GJUHEN ETYRE KANE ZAKONET E TYRE

PSE DUHET ME I QUAJT TE SHPIKURA.

NE E DIME NGA E KEMI PREJARDHJEN POR JU MI    naqeta   NUK E DINI PREJARDHJEN E NJEREZVE TE TUJ

----------


## Brari

saura..


un kur hapa temen  ne fjale mendova te shtoj kulturen time por dhe te te tjereve me artikullin  e pare lart.. 
u nisa pra thjesht per interesa etnografike  kurse  moderatoret kesaj teme i kan bashkangjit pa me pyetur mua nje teme tjeter te hapur nga une.. me shkrime te kastriot myftarajt..

myftaraj ka qellime politike ne shkrimet e tij.. kurse shkrimi pare eshte ..kulture etnografike.. 

une nuk kam komentuar shkrimin e myftarajt sepse.. ala nuk e kam lexuar..

sepse..po te them nje sekret.. jo cdo shkrim qe postoj  un edhe e kam lexuar..

zakonisht postoj qe te mos humbin neper gazeta shkrime qe duken interesante..e keshtu forumi behet si nje enciklopedi qe ekemi per cdo rast  ne dor ta cfletojme..

nuk i njoh boshnjaket e shijakut..
di vetem se jan te mencur..puntor e te degjuar si njerez te rregullt..
sul gallaj ..ka qene si me i njohuri nder ta..
kuader i larte i bujqesise ne ato zona..
me shum sdi..

----------

